# Coolville Hocking River Ramps



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

New to the river. Just wondering if there's a ramp near there to launch. And how is the fishing? Thanks for any help.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

There is a ramp about a half a mile east from the Cool Spot towards Belpre. Easy access from highway. Good crappie fishing on wood and brush early. Lots of bass fisherman so I can only assume maybe some bass. Boat ramp is probably under water right now.


----------

